# Sink to Toliet Bowl



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Saw this clever modification today ....

Anyone running a similar setup?

Directory:Toilet-Sink Combo - PESWiki


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Very popular in Japan. Interesting idea. Since it isn't supposed to replace your normal sink you'd have 2 sinks. If it's for hand washing only you could save some water. 

I like to store extra TP on top of the tank and I have a small bathroom. Wouldn't work for my current place. 

It's also funny to pee in the direction of a sink that is used to wash your hands. I'd be wary of small particles of pee that might end up on the surface of the sink. My aim isn't that bad but it would bother me. I mean it is attached to the toilet. The toilet by definition is dirty at least on a microscopic level. 

I like my sink separate for now.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I really want to start installing some 'grey water' utilizing tech for toilet flushing, but I'm a little leery since my larger dogs drink out of the toilet (I've never seen the need to train them not to...)


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Prison jhon,LOL


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

actually, Magus, almost every prison-cell toilet is hygeinic enough to drink out of, mostly because they use the 'common' toilets & just hold it until they can use one of them. the cell toilets are used for seats, tables, bathing, to make alcohol (ziploc baggie with baker's yeast & fruit) & a plethora of other things that NOT being from the prison culture doesn't make me privy to


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I wouldn't drink from a prison toilet. I wouldn't drink from a brand new toilet that just came out of the box. 

If a cannibal decides to use a knife and fork does that make him civilized?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Urine is bacteria free isn't it?


----------



## Merlin (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I have to say yes there is bacteria and a whole slue of chems but a person can drink there own urine its in the survival books we use . and people have lived. filtering it is the best way in survival mode .. And as for those sinks similar ones are used in Hostels and boarding places all Thur out the world and even in the states you can make them with a sink to the side the sink drain runs to the stand pipe in your tank that's it .. But I think using bio degradable soaps and such and separating your gray water to use in other areas outside the house is much more practical for the preparedness side..


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Merlin said:


> Well I have to say yes there is bacteria and a whole slue of chems but a person can drink there own urine its in the survival books we use . and people have lived. filtering it is the best way in survival mode .. And as for those sinks similar ones are used in Hostels and boarding places all Thur out the world and even in the states you can make them with a sink to the side the sink drain runs to the stand pipe in your tank that's it .. But I think using bio degradable soaps and such and separating your gray water to use in other areas outside the house is much more practical for the preparedness side..


you can rehydrate with less-than-pure water sources by taking them in "the other way"... with an enema  

sorry for the thread necromancy


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

That's a good idea but where do you put your Farmers Almanac?


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

Canadian said:


> I wouldn't drink from a prison toilet. I wouldn't drink from a brand new toilet that just came out of the box.
> 
> If a cannibal decides to use a knife and fork does that make him civilized?


But would you buy a fountain drink at Mickie D's? According to several studies where they went to various fast food restaurants & got a cup of ice & dipped a cup of water from the toilet bowl in the same restaurant for testing, in nearly every case the toilet water had less fecal matter than the ice. There is actually less crap in the toilet than in your drink. Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Wester5491 (Jun 15, 2012)

TopTop said:


> But would you buy a fountain drink at Mickie D's? According to several studies where they went to various fast food restaurants & got a cup of ice & dipped a cup of water from the toilet bowl in the same restaurant for testing, in nearly every case the toilet water had less fecal matter than the ice. There is actually less crap in the toilet than in your drink. Enjoy your lunch.


Good ol' commercial business for ya


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sup Hammerskin?

I've drunk out of things that make a toilet tank look positively antiseptic!


----------

